# Women love men who wear suits?



## Deja Vu

I wear nothing to the club
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pop Crimes

it's interesting, this topic; because i love suits. i try to wear one to uni every day, even on hot days. on hot days, i'll try to keep the blazer on as often as possible. as for women, suit or not, none of em have ever chatted me up or shown any interest. 

but i do feel more in love with myself when i'm in a suit! 

but today i was running a flu, coming down with a fever, feeling nauseous and hungry and was perspiring a fair bit. i think i looked like an aristocrat who had fallen on hard times. 

a sort of desperate, hopelessly romantic look?

i dunno!!


----------



## lantern

I don't really fancy men in suits per se. I actually don't find them that attractive....although a man in his wedding suit always looks ***** span :happy:

As long as a man is dressed nicely, and looks clean (lol) - anything goes. I prefer the casual look, but not grungy no-bottom jeans though.


----------



## Wanderling

Suits... Hm. It depends on the suit. You don't want to look like a businessman: chose something that fits, and a colour that suits you.

Also, there's a time and a place for wearing a suit. Being over-dressed can be just as bad as being under-dressed. I don't know what it's like in the US, but here if you wear a suit and you're not an old businessman or at a wedding or in an old-time jazz band, people will just laugh at you. You'll look like a banker or a wanker.

I like to wear shirts, but I usually wear them with a pair of jeans. If I wear a sports sports jacket, I usually wear it with a t-shirt or a more casual shirt. And my trilby.


----------



## amanda32

I'm a blue jeans white t-shirt kinda girl.


----------



## Sunshine Shan

Hmm this is hard to answer. I would say guys are sexy in suits if he wears it right. However, I think you should wear what you like to wear. I think alot of girls will probably think a guy in a suit is rich and therefore thats the reason why they would cling to a guy like that. I like my husband when he wears his suits to work. He just looks so smart and clean. He looks great in everything but in the morning when hes leaving for work or just coming home I melt when i see him in his nice suits. 

To add to this when i am checking guys out. They usually arent wearing suits but just regular everyday clothes. It isnt about the suit, its about the man. A guy could be unattractive and wear a suit and i wouldnt even look at him. Where as an attractive guy comes along he looks great and hes wearing whatever hes got on him. 

You dont need a suit to get girls to check you out. However, I must ask. When you go to bars are you hoping to only get some or are you hoping you can meet a nice girl who will later could be ur gf or wife?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Sunshine Shan said:


> ... I think alot of girls will probably think a guy in a suit is rich and therefore thats the reason why they would cling to a guy like that....


I think this was discussed earlier in the thread from memory? If not then.... *breathes in*.. I wouldn't say a guy in a suit automatically means he's cashed up, but it would raise the chances sure. I'd say a suit suggests that he knows how to look after himself and is able to present in public with a respectable appearance. Which along with confidence can bring "success". I can understand how a suit could lead people to think it equals success but there is more to "success" than a few well tailored threads and that I would say is what attracts women to a guy in a suit, well in my opinion. :bored:


----------



## Kittie

They probably think he's rich and has a lot of money thats why they were all over him


----------



## Slkmcphee

I love suits on men, especially well-tailored suits that aren't metrosexual. It isn't about money for me, I just think they are hot. I think many ENTJ women would find a suit attractive.

However, my husband was wearing jeans and a tight black t-shirt when I met him at the club. He looked really good, but stood apart from everyone because he actually wanted to talk to me instead of just grope me.

He didn't even own a suit at the time, although that is not the case now. He just didn't know how to buy one and really didn't have many places he had to go where sport coat and khakis wouldn't do the job.


----------



## kiwigrl

MSh said:


> I went to a club with a friend yesterday and he wore a gray suit, while I wore khakis and a polo shirt. The girls were ALL OVER HIM - I mean they hit on him left and right.
> 
> So is it about looking "unique" (since not many people wear suits to clubs) or is it specifically the suit?
> 
> If I got some crazy haircut and a couple of piercings, would I get the same attention, or should I just go out and buy a suit, even though I hate wearing them?
> 
> Is a sport-coat or blazer with khakis just as sexy as a suit?
> 
> 
> Another thing: I lift weights, so I have a great body. Would wearing a tight shirt be more sexy for me than a suit?


Yeah go the tight fitting shirt and jeans. Its a lot about atitude too. The right balance of confidence without appearing like you are waiting for everyone to worship you.
Suits have to be on the right body and fit well, black suits are better than grey imo though.


----------



## Inverse

idris said:


> I wear nothing to the club
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Birthday suits are the best kind of suit. <3


----------



## Crystall

MSh said:


> I went to a club with a friend yesterday and he wore a gray suit, while I wore khakis and a polo shirt. The girls were ALL OVER HIM - I mean they hit on him left and right.
> 
> So is it about looking "unique" (since not many people wear suits to clubs) or is it specifically the suit?
> 
> If I got some crazy haircut and a couple of piercings, would I get the same attention, or should I just go out and buy a suit, even though I hate wearing them?
> 
> Is a sport-coat or blazer with khakis just as sexy as a suit?
> 
> 
> Another thing: I lift weights, so I have a great body. Would wearing a tight shirt be more sexy for me than a suit?


It's not about the suit, it's about the aura of the person wearing the suit. A nice suit sends the message of its wearer being a hard working, well dressed business man. It simply oozes of financial success and security which naturally attracts us women. 

Sport-coats and khakis are not sexy. They rather send signals of being born with a silver spoon, which is most often associated with laziness and immaturity. 

Tight shirts are never sexy. Men should never wear tight fitting clothing in my opinion. It's just not attractive. If you have a good bod, you should be confident enough to know that you don't need to flaunt it. Women will know. And if you really want to, you could accentuate your upper body by wearing a loose fitting, thin, cotton t-shirt in stead. 

In the end, whatever makes YOU feel comfortable and confident is probably the best thing for you to wear... apart from a suit. :wink:


----------



## Briggs

Uniforms and guns......I think it is a combo of needing someone stronger than me and Freud because I grew up in a Mil/Law Enforcement family


----------



## Sunshine Shan

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I think this was discussed earlier in the thread from memory? If not then.... *breathes in*.. I wouldn't say a guy in a suit automatically means he's cashed up, but it would raise the chances sure. I'd say a suit suggests that he knows how to look after himself and is able to present in public with a respectable appearance. Which along with confidence can bring "success". I can understand how a suit could lead people to think it equals success but there is more to "success" than a few well tailored threads and that I would say is what attracts women to a guy in a suit, well in my opinion. :bored:


Yes it may have already been discussed earlier but that doesnt mean i cant also make it a point to say it right? :tongue:

I would also tend to agree with you on this since the chances are people would view the suited up man as sucessful. 

I am sure there are so many different reasons why the girls were all over the guy in the suit. It even could have just been that the place, location, and people at that time were attracted to guys in a suit. Who knows. We can only share our opinions and collectively come up with the cause of such a reaction.


----------



## CrabHammer

MSh said:


> Is there some subtle way to show women that I'm loaded, besides wearing a suit? Do women care about shoes and watches and stuff like that?


You could let $100 dollar bills hang out of your pocket. Also be sure to "accidentally" drop one of your magnum condoms in front of her.


----------



## Rayne

You wanna attract a bunch of shallow girls you have nothing in common with... why?


----------



## Deja Vu

Graice said:


> You wanna attract a bunch of shallow girls you have nothing in common with... why?


To fuck them.


----------



## bionic

I love a man in the following uniforms:

Police officer
Business
Fireman
Army
Navy
All military


omg....omg.....omggggg yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!! :wink:


----------



## Azura Nova

Suit up!






Haha sorry I felt this was appropriate. 

To be honest though, I wouldn't be interested in a guy wearing a suit to a club (not that I even go to clubs); I'd feel like he's trying too hard but hey that's just me. 

Suits look awesome on men but for special occasions such as: special events, business stuff, rolepaying and etc.


----------



## Skum

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> Uniforms and guns......I think it is a combo of needing someone stronger than me and Freud because I grew up in a Mil/Law Enforcement family


Heh. 
Don't forget pants tucked into combat boots.


----------

